# Santa on smallmouth.....



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Another lousy Christmas? Tired of getting coal in your stocking? Well, Santa loves kids and Santa wants to ensure that kids have good fishing too when they grow up. So when you eat that 10 or 15 year old stream smallmouth, well, lets be honest, Santa thinks you're a jerk. Eat a crappie, eat a saugeye, H#@$ eat a farm pond bass if you want to, but for the love of Christmas....Catch and Release Smallmouth Bass.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i would eat family members before a smallie !


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Couldn't agree more.!! Make me sad when I see people keeping those smallish like they grew that big over night. I enjoy catching them almost more then any other fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NOW NOW Osg.....some people eat a few....but the big girls taste strong. I have hooked a few badly....smaller fish...they dont go to waste and.taste pretty good. I have stopped using live bait all together though quite a few years ago for all bass ....so I haven't tasted any in a while


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> NOW NOW Osg.....some people eat a few....but the big girls taste strong. I have hooked a few badly....smaller fish...they dont go to waste and.taste pretty good. I have stopped using live bait all together though quite a few years ago for all bass ....so I haven't tasted any in a while


some grandma's get run over by a reindeer some swoller the hook ! ") Merry Christmas buddy !


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I will eat any bass that I see fit.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I will eat any bass that I see fit.


I knew you were coming!!! Lmao. Took to long though


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I don’t think Santa thinks anyone is a jerk! Have a Holly, Jolly Christmas!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that a unicorn or a fish?????


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Careful with your comments, he's making a list n checking it twice  OSG looks a lot like the pics I've seen of Santa ???
Even if there's no Santa, (I believe) - karma is a witch.
Good luck to everyone in the upcoming year and Merry Christmas.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> OSG looks a lot like the pics I've seen of Santa


You've got a point...you guys better not mess with him.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> You've got a point...you guys better not mess with him.


 I sure ain't gonna eat any of his fish, (if I could catch one), especially this close to Christmas ! I'm probably already on the fence between naughty n nice, saugeyes n crappie taste better anyway 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nah Santa respects anglers of all types. Catch n eat,catch n release both. An is a non discriminatory Fisher person .

I'm sure he has eat a smallie or three in his life,in between his milk an cookies.....

In all seriousness tho. I have not kept a big smallie in a while,an have never kept one from a small stream. But I still respect the person that does so an stays within the laws. The same as I respect the person that releases all the smallmouth they catch.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Santa respects anglers of all types. Catch n eat,catch n release both.


 Sorry, but that's not a chance I'm willing to take, I want jerk baits, big joshys, rattletraps and a new fenwick rod under my tree----I ain't killing his S-mouth... I'll "eat more saugeye"  (I know you have been- I've seen Santa's list )
Merry Christmas n Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Seems it’s ok if someone keeps a big bass to mount. No one seems to have a problem with that! But when someone says they’re going to eat it, some are always offended. Either way the bass is being killed off. And if the bass is 10-15 years old it’s days are numbered. Personally I release all the bass I catch, but I don’t have a problem with anyone keeping them to eat either.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Sorry, but that's not a chance I'm willing to take, I want jerk baits, big joshys, rattletraps and a new fenwick rod under my tree----I ain't killing his S-mouth... I'll "eat more saugeye"  (I know you have been- I've seen Santa's list )
> Merry Christmas n Good luck and good fishing !


Back at ya buddy! An back at all of ogf!!!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

No fish. I'm eating back straps and jerky this time of year. See y'all in May if the weather and rivers cooperate. Catfish rule!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

well thats why I am fishing for trout
if you hook it and its gonna die then eat it or feed it to family or dog 
if its a bass in a river let it go
catch a carp for a meal!!!!!!!!!! save some money and go erie for walleye or stockers
trout smell good is all I know


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

A wise friend once said, “Eating a Bass is like eating the family dog”.


----------

